# 11/18- FRENZY



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

It's late,so this post will be a little less eloquent then normal. Pictures > 1000 words... Me, Ray, Steven, and Daniel went to Bob Sikes tonight. No pictures are of the same fish.










Me with 40.5" red










Me with 40" red (getting warmer...)










Raylooking inquisitively at his40" red










Me with my tongue out and a 39.5" red (you can tell the fishing was hot as I shed layers in 48* and wind)










Steven with 39.5" red










Steven's friend (sorry forgot name) with 16.5" flounder caught on half a menhaden










Steven with 37" red










Ray with 40" red










Daniel with 40" red



Overall tally for the evening: 8 bull reds landed (3 got off), 1 flounder,and3 white trout.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go....Looks like a great night


----------



## fatdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice catch!!! I'll be there on my pontoon boat Friday!!! Cant wait.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was some serious fun! Thanks for the invite! Will do it again soon!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome report!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll fill in some of gaps since Phil was sleepy when posting.......

When we were netting Phil's second fish, my rod about 30' away started going off. So I leave Phil and Daniel to dehook and release Phils red while I fight my fish. I'm fighting my fish and Daniel is trying to get the second net ready but the rope is all tangled up. Meanwhile I'm trying to keep this bull red off the pilings. Phil is still trying to get the other red out of his netwhich was very difficult given the current and how green the red was. Daniel is still getting his net untagled and I'm still keeping this fish from the pilings.......finally after what seemed like 15 minutes Phil's fish swam out of his net and he came down and netted my fish.........whew that was close!

Phil was on fire last night! He caught more reds last night then he did all last year! Awesome night!

Oh and FWC did come out last night and check some coolers.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice report.....question: did all the fish took off east?...tide was coming in right>? or you had to fight them underthe bridge too.......


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had one fish try to take off under the bridge......the rest ran away or parallel with the bridge.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Those are some studs!! Glad you had a good time and got some nice Fish!!!!Great Job:clapLive or dead bait???


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn.. wish i coulda been invited


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/18/2009)*damn.. wish i coulda been invited


Figured you would have been out there. You usually are most times we are.

Redfish all fish were caught on cut bait.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Phil I still say that 40.5 was really 39 inches! But you had the measuring tape! I think Rays was the biggest ha ha! Just picking on you Phil! Good job!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Phil I still say that 40.5 was really 39 inches! But you had the measuring tape! I think Rays was the biggest ha ha! Just picking on you Phil! Good job!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (11/18/2009)*damn.. wish i coulda been invited
> ...


man i havent been out in almost a week, im starting to go through withdrawls


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, you guys tore em up. big ones too. Excellent.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Redfish (11/18/2009)*Live or dead bait???


All cut (dead) bait.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/18/2009)*I'll fill in some of gaps since Phil was sleepy when posting.......
> 
> When we were netting Phil's second fish, my rod about 30' away started going off. So I leave Phil and Daniel to dehook and release Phils red while I fight my fish. I'm fighting my fish and Daniel is trying to get the second net ready but the rope is all tangled up. Meanwhile I'm trying to keep this bull red off the pilings. Phil is still trying to get the other red out of his netwhich was very difficult given the current and how green the red was. Daniel is still getting his net untagled and I'm still keeping this fish from the pilings.......finally after what seemed like 15 minutes Phil's fish swam out of his net and he came down and netted my fish.........whew that was close!
> 
> ...


I also almost had a self-double. I was trying to help net someone's fish, got a run on one of my rods, ran down, Daniel hooked it for me (Thanks, btw), caught it, and got another one on my other rod before the previous red hit the water. Straight up smoking for about an hour with at least 1 fish hooked up almost that entire time.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

What a great post & awesome pictures. That is really some stud Red's! And on cut bait on top of that...Our fish at the Destin Bridge must be spoiled compared to that, they seem to like "Large Live Pinfish" Great job guys & have to believe skill/finesse really comes into play, especially around a bridge structure.:bowdown


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Man you guys killed it! I calledDaniel all night for updates, I knew you guys were slaying them!Great post!!!Tell me though, is it true Ray caused Daniel to lose one. I heard that's how it all went down. Daniel hooks up and Ray says-"Hey Daniel, you gonna keep playin with that thing" Daniel says - "no way" Daniel tightens down drag, (because Ray pressured him), and SNAP!Fish gone!Ray that's what I heard LOL!!! I bet it was a fun night and lots of laughs...good times!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *onemorecast (11/18/2009)*Man you guys killed it! I calledDaniel all night for updates, I knew you guys were slaying them!Great post!!!Tell me though, is it true Ray caused Daniel to lose one. I heard that's how it all went down. Daniel hooks up and Ray says-"Hey Daniel, you gonna keep playin with that thing" Daniel says - "no way" Daniel tightens down drag, (because Ray pressured him), and SNAP!Fish gone!Ray that's what I heard LOL!!! I bet it was a fun night and lots of laughs...good times!


The way I remember it, Daniel hooked up, Ray told him to hurry it up (joking around like he always does), Daniel cranked the drag down, and the hook pulled. I know Daniel sure took a ton of crap about it though oke


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *covertfisherman (11/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *onemorecast (11/18/2009)*Man you guys killed it! I calledDaniel all night for updates, I knew you guys were slaying them!Great post!!!Tell me though, is it true Ray caused Daniel to lose one. I heard that's how it all went down. Daniel hooks up and Ray says-"Hey Daniel, you gonna keep playin with that thing" Daniel says - "no way" Daniel tightens down drag, (because Ray pressured him), and SNAP!Fish gone!Ray that's what I heard LOL!!! I bet it was a fun night and lots of laughs...good times!
> ...


 Yep thats how it went down!! It was Rays fault!!! LOL


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Leave it to Daniel to blame ME! He was over playing with that fish and I jokingly told him to hurry up. I figured he knew better but it is Daniel that we are talking about.........sheesh!


----------



## jjbl223 (Nov 19, 2009)

Whow you guys found some beasts! Way to go


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I was out there at the hexagon pier all afternoon and not a single bite, I guess unless you go at night you will be skunked.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Live bait hasn't been working much the last two trips out there. A few weeks ago we were catching them on live pinfish/pigfish but now they seem to prefer the cut bait. At least in our group. Looking forward to giving it another try tomorrow night!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried live pins, dead pins, cut pins, shrimp, I think the BLACK @SS COLD NIGHT SKY is the key. And I am not willing to freeze to catch one just yet. :reallycrying


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man it really isn't that cold, especially if your catching fish. Look at some of those pics and you will notice that we aren't that bundled up. At one point Phil and I both were down to not wearing a jacket at all b/c we got warm.


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like alot of fun , I havent fished on sikes in quite a few years. May have to break down and drive out there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/19/2009)*Man it really isn't that cold, especially if your catching fish. Look at some of those pics and you will notice that we aren't that bundled up. At one point Phil and I both were down to not wearing a jacket at all b/c we got warm.


yeah man, if you got your adrenaline running you will sweat your ass off.. i was pouring sweat while everybody else's teeth are chattering


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *CCC (11/19/2009)*I tried live pins, dead pins, cut pins, shrimp, I think the BLACK @SS COLD NIGHT SKY is the key. And I am not willing to freeze to catch one just yet. :reallycrying


. I guess that's where your screen name comes from!! Ha ha!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *CCC (11/19/2009)*I tried live pins, dead pins, cut pins, shrimp, I think the BLACK @SS COLD NIGHT SKY is the key. And I am not willing to freeze to catch one just yet. :reallycrying


. I guess that's where your screen name comes from!! Ha ha!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn snatch have to rub it in twice ???????? :Flipbird oke


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *CCC (11/20/2009)*Damn snatch have to rub it in twice ???????? :Flipbird oke


 Hey man this isone of the twins! Sorry, I hit send twice! Just giving you a hard time LOL


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys! That looks like a stud flounder as well!


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

damn! nice, we havent been catching anything the past few times we have been out


----------

